# Please welcome a new Moderator



## bmudd14474 (Sep 4, 2014)

Watch out for the new Sheriff. 

Please welcome Adam aka C Farmer to the Moderation Team. He will be another person for you all to go to if you need something in addition to the current staff.


Welcome Adam. :biggrin:


----------



## flyboys (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats!!  Glad to see a PA boy in the mix!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome Adam and thanks for helping out


----------



## bryonlr (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome adam good luck


----------



## fwismoker (Sep 4, 2014)

OMG


----------



## fwismoker (Sep 4, 2014)

Supposed they could have picked worst.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    JK ....  That's


----------



## boykjo (Sep 4, 2014)

Glad to have you aboard Adam..........


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I hope I can serve the forum well.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats, I think, C'Man.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 4, 2014)

FWIsmoker said:


> Supposed they could have picked worst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet they could have.

Thanks.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 4, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Congrats, I think, C'Man.


Thanks Foam.


----------



## wade (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome Adam. Congrats


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 5, 2014)

Congrats Adam!


----------



## stovebolt (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for helping out, Adam.

Chuck


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh good! Adam is so nice! That is wonderful news! Congrats indeed! And Happy Weekend! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## timstalltaletav (Sep 5, 2014)

Congratulations on the promotion!


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 5, 2014)

They picked a good man for the job!


----------



## brooksy (Sep 5, 2014)

Congrats Farmer!


----------



## tropics (Sep 5, 2014)

Congrats Farmer


----------



## handymanstan (Sep 5, 2014)

Congrats Farmer,  Thank you for giving your time and wisdom to the forum.

Stan


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone, hope I can help.


----------



## knifebld (Sep 5, 2014)

Congrats Adam! Well deserved :)


----------



## chef willie (Sep 5, 2014)

Congrats and I'm sure you'll do a bang up job......what's your specialty?? <grin>.....Willie


----------



## daveomak (Sep 5, 2014)

Congrats Adam....    Dave


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 5, 2014)

Welcome Adam, Thumbs Up


----------



## disco (Sep 5, 2014)

One of the best things about this site is the great work done by the moderators. I am so glad to see they are keeping up the standards by appointing Adam. He has been helpful to me in the past and the forums will be better for his contribution.

Thanks, c farmer!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## venture (Sep 5, 2014)

Adam, I don't know what you did to get stuck with this?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Well, maybe I do?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You will do a great job.

Thanks for helping out our forum!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## litterbug (Sep 5, 2014)

0705092238a.jpg



__ litterbug
__ Sep 5, 2014






Congratulations


----------



## fwismoker (Sep 5, 2014)

Venture said:


> Adam, I don't know what you did to get stuck with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to know if a "super" moderator get's a cape....if they do then 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm not *messin *with them!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 5, 2014)

FWIsmoker said:


> I just want to know if a "super" moderator get's a cape....if they do then :super:   I'm not *messin *with them!




Mine should be in the mail by now.   :sausage:


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 5, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Congrats and I'm sure you'll do a bang up job......what's your specialty?? .....Willie



I'm guessing a new forum on hot and fast smoking! ;)

Congrats...


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 5, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> I'm guessing a new forum on hot and fast smoking! ;)
> 
> 
> Congrats...



Thanks, and hot n fast works.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 5, 2014)

Very glad to have you Adam . You are a truly a trusted  source of info.  , should have been earlier !

Congratulations , Stan


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 5, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Very glad to have you Adam . You are a truly a trusted  source of info.  , should have been earlier !
> 
> Congratulations , Stan



Thanks Stan.

Hope I can help


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh geeez gonna have to watch my Peas and Ques now! 

Congrats Adam!


----------



## seenred (Sep 5, 2014)

Very cool...congrats Adam!  

Red


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 6, 2014)

Always glad to get new mods...Congrats...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 6, 2014)

Congrats to Adam!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've worked with Adam many times & he is a Great guy!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 6, 2014)

Awesome, great choice....  Having guys like Adam on here make this forum what it is !  Congrats Adam, very well deserved !  :beercheer:


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Sep 6, 2014)

Congrats Adam!!!!  Even though you told me last week that you enjoy the winter smokes here in PA (when the temps are in the single digits), I promise it won't make me judge your sanity.  Just kidding, congrats and good luck!!!!!   :sausage::yahoo:


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 6, 2014)

I missed this!  Congrats Adam!  Being a Mod says a lot about you and your level thinking.  Thanks for taking it on.


----------



## ibbones (Sep 6, 2014)

Congrats to ya Farmer.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 6, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Oh geeez gonna have to watch my Peas and Ques now!
> 
> Congrats Adam!










    I am watching you Case.


SeenRed said:


> Very cool...congrats Adam!
> 
> Red





Chef JimmyJ said:


> Always glad to get new mods...Congrats...JJ





Bearcarver said:


> Congrats to Adam!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 6, 2014)

5oclocksomewher said:


> Congrats Adam!!!! Even though you told me last week that you enjoy the winter smokes here in PA (when the temps are in the single digits), I promise it won't make me judge your sanity. Just kidding, congrats and good luck!!!!!


Thanks man,

The good smokin days are coming.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 9, 2014)

Congratulations! You will be a great asset to SMF.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dcarch (Sep 9, 2014)

Good news to you.

Minimum wage will soon be lift to $9.00 an hour. LOL!

dcarch


----------



## sqwib (Sep 9, 2014)

Well all I can say is, the SMF crew must be pretty choosey on who they pick because they just picked another winner, congrats dude...

hmmm... more Mods to keep me in line!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 9, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Congratulations! You will be a great asset to SMF.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David





SQWIB said:


> Well all I can say is, the SMF crew must be pretty choosey on who they pick because they just picked another winner, congrats dude...
> 
> hmmm... more Mods to keep me in line!


Thanks for the complements.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 9, 2014)

dcarch said:


> Good news to you.
> 
> Minimum wage will soon be lift to $9.00 an hour. LOL!
> 
> dcarch


That's funny right there.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 9, 2014)

Damn.. I'm late to the party... AGAIN...  Congrats Adam...  BTW...  what section are you moderating ??  I didn't see it mentioned any where...


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks man.


----------



## rlk438 (Sep 9, 2014)

Congratulations. It take great people to keep something like this going. Thank you


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 9, 2014)

rlk438 said:


> Congratulations. It take great people to keep something like this going. Thank you



Thanks, hope I can fill the spot.


----------



## copout27 (Sep 12, 2014)

Welcome, welcome. This southern boy got nothing against a good ole PA boy (unless he's a Steelers fan, go figure). Even so, (as a 42 year Dolphins fan) I say welcome Adam, cause no matter what, a smoker is a smoker. Welcome aboard.

 Former USN.


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 12, 2014)

Welcome, good luck,  and thanks in advance.  lol


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## bobank03 (Sep 13, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Thanks guys


We are in good hands! Congrats Farmer!


----------



## venture (Sep 13, 2014)

OK?

He is a great guy, but?

It has been over a week?

Now we can give him the same headaches we give all the other mods?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 13, 2014)

Venture said:


> OK?
> 
> He is a great guy, but?
> 
> ...



Can I handle it?

Maybe?


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 13, 2014)

bobank03 said:


> We are in good hands! Congrats Farmer!



Thanks


----------



## aceoky (Sep 17, 2014)

Congratulations Mr. Farmer!


----------



## driedstick (Sep 17, 2014)

Congrats Farmer I am sure you will do well. 

DS


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 17, 2014)

Aceoky said:


> Congratulations Mr. Farmer!





driedstick said:


> Congrats Farmer I am sure you will do well.
> 
> DS


Thanks guys.


----------



## ak1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Congrats on the promotion.


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello Adam.  Well done and well deserved.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## sam3 (Sep 18, 2014)

Congrats on the promotion Adam!


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 27, 2014)

Dang it.  I know that I've been working to much when I missed something this special.  Adam Congratulations!!!  Now get to work! b


----------



## lemans (Sep 27, 2014)

Adam
  You da man'


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 27, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Dang it.  I know that I've been working to much when I missed something this special.  Adam Congratulations!!!  Now get to work! b


Thanks, I have been working.    ALOT  


Lemans said:


> Adam
> You da man'


Thanks man.


----------



## grillmonkey (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't know if I'm happy or not that Adam is now a moderator. When I was a newbie he PM'ed me a couple of times, and taking advantage of my Newbie status, he lured me into the "Cult of the Bark" before I even knew what was happening.

But seriously, congratulations Adam. You were one of the first members that reached out to me directly and convince me that this was a worth-while forum to be involved in.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 27, 2014)

Grillmonkey said:


> I don't know if I'm happy or not that Adam is now a moderator. When I was a newbie he PM'ed me a couple of times, and taking advantage of my Newbie status, he lured me into the "Cult of the Bark" before I even knew what was happening.
> 
> But seriously, congratulations Adam. You were one of the first members that reached out to me directly and convince me that this was a worth-while forum to be involved in.


Thanks.

I didnt steer you wrong did I ?


----------



## grillmonkey (Sep 27, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I didnt steer you wrong did I ?


No. The bark was great, and I always wanted to be a member of a cult.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/168469/the-cult-of-the-bark


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 28, 2014)

Welcome to the Mod group, Adam!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks pops


----------

